# New to Archery talk



## timothyknighton (Jan 24, 2020)

Have to be a member for 2 weeks and have 20 posts


----------



## krburnet11 (11 mo ago)

Thank you


----------



## Mikey2 (12 mo ago)

Welcome


----------



## INHUNTR (Dec 7, 2021)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## Wally25 (11 mo ago)

Welcome!


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

krburnet11.

You need two weeks membership and 20 posts before you can use the Classifieds, including messaging. Classifieds view/access explained.


----------



## buttercup (Mar 3, 2006)

Welcome from Penn State


----------



## rapids (Feb 28, 2003)

Welcome to AT from northern Illinois.


----------



## mechanicsburg (Oct 8, 2021)

Welcome from the Sip


----------



## NCbowhunter85 (Sep 24, 2019)

Welcome to AT!


----------



## Eddie708 (Mar 22, 2015)

Welcome from nc


----------



## Harley18RK (Aug 19, 2019)

Welcome Aboard


----------



## graycm84 (Mar 31, 2020)

Welcome from Oklahoma


----------



## slowen (Jun 27, 2006)

Welcome to AT from California.


----------



## Goose122 (11 mo ago)

Welcome from NY! AT is a great resource


----------



## krburnet11 (11 mo ago)

INHUNTR said:


> Welcome aboard!


Thank you


----------



## krburnet11 (11 mo ago)

graycm84 said:


> Welcome from Oklahoma


Thanks


----------



## krburnet11 (11 mo ago)

slowen said:


> Welcome to AT from California.


Thanks


----------



## krburnet11 (11 mo ago)

graycm84 said:


> Welcome from Oklahoma


Thanks


----------



## krburnet11 (11 mo ago)

Eddie708 said:


> Welcome from nc


Thanks


----------



## krburnet11 (11 mo ago)

Goose122 said:


> Welcome from NY! AT is a great resource


Thanks


----------



## krburnet11 (11 mo ago)

Harley18RK said:


> Welcome Aboard


Thanks


----------



## krburnet11 (11 mo ago)

mechanicsburg said:


> Welcome from the Sip


Thanks


----------



## krburnet11 (11 mo ago)

timothyknighton said:


> Have to be a member for 2 weeks and have 20 posts


Thank you


----------



## krburnet11 (11 mo ago)

Mikey2 said:


> Welcome


Thanks


----------



## krburnet11 (11 mo ago)

Tim Roberts said:


> krburnet11.
> 
> You need two weeks membership and 20 posts before you can use the Classifieds, including messaging. Classifieds view/access explained.


Thanks for the info


----------



## krburnet11 (11 mo ago)

rapids said:


> Welcome to AT from northern Illinois.


Thanks


----------



## krburnet11 (11 mo ago)

Mikey2 said:


> Welcome


Thanks


----------



## krburnet11 (11 mo ago)

Goose122 said:


> Welcome from NY! AT is a great resource


Thanks


----------



## krburnet11 (11 mo ago)

buttercup said:


> Welcome from Penn State


Thanks


----------



## krburnet11 (11 mo ago)

Goose122 said:


> Welcome from NY! AT is a great resource


Thanks


----------



## krburnet11 (11 mo ago)

Goose122 said:


> Welcome from NY! AT is a great resource


Thanks


----------



## krburnet11 (11 mo ago)

slowen said:


> Welcome to AT from California.


Thanks


----------



## krburnet11 (11 mo ago)

INHUNTR said:


> Welcome aboard!


Thanks


----------



## Goosegrounder (11 mo ago)

Welcome


----------



## Zack111 (11 mo ago)

Welcome from OH!


----------



## jlfahl92 (10 mo ago)

Welcome


----------



## Iso pro (May 13, 2020)

Welcome


----------



## Griffmcc11 (12 mo ago)

Welcome


----------



## kornuf21 (Jan 9, 2022)

Welcome


----------



## fallenspirit123 (12 mo ago)

Welcome Aboard


----------



## Ikswodolg (Aug 29, 2021)

Welcome


----------



## Jtcollin (10 mo ago)

Welcome


----------



## Sparky Brady (Aug 31, 2021)

Welcome to AT


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Chill Tuna (6 mo ago)

Welcome to the talk


----------

